# Enzo a CE 106 triathlon bike



## ianMac (5 Apr 2012)

I came across this on Gumtree.(here) I've googled the name on the frame but don't come up with anything. Can anybody tell me anything about this bike? Is it a good deal? Too good to be true? etc etc

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## 007fair (10 Apr 2012)

It looks great! But I have not heard of the make etc and as i ride a Giant SCr2 I am not in a position to advise... I think you will need to get advice from a Tri club or something


----------

